# What type of animal eats the head off of rabbits.



## gunsmokex

In one of my traps I had a cottontail rabbit that had all of the meat/viscera eaten down to the bone on the head and neck and nothing else. Is that a mink that did that?


----------



## gunsmokex

I might add too in the general area near the river there were dirt mounds, seemed pretty fresh.


----------



## gunattic

sounds like a weasel..when I was a v.little kid, my dad would tell stories of weasel killing chickens in our chicken coup for the fun of it? and then eating only the heads of some.


----------



## tsc3894

I'm going to say a bird of prey. Hawks, Eagles, Owls and Ospreys eat the parts of the animal with the most fat and energy. (brains and guts) Check for talen marks around the kill that will tell you wheather or not it was a bird or not.


----------



## gunsmokex

Hmm, well the skull looked like it had a few teeth marks on it. Whatever it was left the eyeballs. I have found a couple other dead racoons down there in that same area as well in past seasons, I think the skull on them was clean as well. This morning I trapped an opossum in same exact spot. In the past though I have found pheasants with the exact scenario ate the head and the neck only, different spot though.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz

It's prolly a weasel they do eat just the heads off of chickens I have no clue why. Most likely weasel.


----------



## Quacker Wacker

ita a mink or weasel because we shot some geese and couldn't find them in the weeds and came back later and found a mink chewing on the head of the goose only.


----------



## rifle6

OZZY!!


----------



## gunsmokex

rifle6 said:


> OZZY!!


Lol, nah I'm pretty sure that its a mink. I actually found a dead one last year in the same area too while pheasant hunting as well come to think of it. I've seen them down there before when I was deer hunting. Last year I watched him hop around on the ice. Now I just have to learn how to trap mink, furbuyer gave me $10 or 15 for the one I found last year.


----------

